# Meet Labrador Owners here on FF



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New Home




Owner, #, Colour, Sex, Names, Age (in brackets)

Heffalump, 1, Yellow, F, Willow, (10 mts)
Dizzi squirrel  , 2, Yellow, F, Amber, (6) & Lady (2)
Georgia, 2, Choc & Blk, F&M, Jess, (2) Dysonsaurus (15 weeks)
Smileylogo, 1, Black, M, Jet, (16mts )
Welshbird, 1, Black, M, Bert, (4)
Pea, 3, Yel Yel & blk, M&F, Archie (5), Chloe (8y) & Tango (4)
Linda , 2, Black & Choc, M&F, loui (8y) , Cocoa (12 months) 
BG2007, 1, blk, M, Oscar (2)
Bekie, 1, Choc, M, Buddy (8mts),

*Tango* just had pups - yellow and mummy to 9 babies who are 5 weeks old (3 black boys, 4 yellow girls and 2 yellow boys)

I will amend this table to show everyone, just post the info I need


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Great idea 

Georgia Mummy and proud at that to Jess 2 (choc) and Dysonsaurus 15 weeks (Black)


Hope everyone is well. Dyson is well and truly settled in and really cannot believe how easy to train he is. Chocs are mad but Blacks so aid back   
He is now 15 weeks and hasnt peed or poohed for 2 weeks so hopefully he wont now (goes of to find a piece of wood to touch)  
Will update some pics later xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

hi
my little (big) bundle is Jet, male, black, 16 months and a bundle of energy!!!obsessed with balls, he manages to find one practically every time we go out!!!
Emma


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Dizzy

My boy is Bert, 4 years old and black.

Thanks
Welshbird

PS Labs are 'yellow' not 'golden' - thats retrievers (also gorgeous dogs)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All Added 

~Dizzi~


----------



## peabirdtrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Oooooooooo  definately Labs!  I'm coming down in them!

Archie - my big yellow boy 
Chloe - adorable black lady
Tango - yellow and mummy to 9 babies who are 5 weeks old (3 black boys, 4 yellow girls and 2 yellow boys)

Just for info - they live with me and dp, and a german shorthaired pointer, a cocker spaniel and a retired german shepherd police dog.  

Gotta love them!

Pea x
ohhhhhhhhh  didn't tell you their ages

Archie - nearly 5
Chloe - 8
Tango 4

P x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

P 
all those pups and animals! its giving me nightmares! and thats just adding your brood to the List  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Dizzy, don't forget us .... we've got stinky Oscar, our 2 yr old little black lab.

Dog biscuits to you all!

B x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Hi 

Loui black lab aged 8 and mummies big boy and Cocoa my 12 month old choc lab would like to say hello. Cocoa is our new addition to our family she came to us yesterday . loui and Cocoa have been playing lovely even play fighting. Mind you Loui as told her off a few times. he doesn't appreciate a spring chick jumping  on him.

Oh both have just been told off my their dad.

Cocoa didn't go out much with her previous owners she sort of leaves her legs behind when she gets off the sofa also she sort of hops up the stairs. Do you think because we have took her out for a few runs in a couple of days it might be that. Or do you think she might have a hip problem. 

Linda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Linda glad you found the thread  

Just popping in to update on our new addition (or addition to be)

The litter of 9 black labradors arrived on 20th October (1 day early)

There are 6 girls and 3 boys

Lucky i wanted a black lab hey!

They are related to willow so will be lovely

We are going to have a little boy, and will be going to choose him (we have 1st pick of the litter) next monday so excited

A question .....

regarding fireworks, this year is willows first fireworks so far she has been petrified bless her lickle paws, she shakes terribly and hides under the table i have started to let her in our bedroom and shes better laying on our bed! altho still a bit shaky

Anyone got any tips to help her, the vet said that its prob too late to start her on sedative type drugs for this year and with her spay op coming up they dont want to load her with drugs, we are going to take her to my parents house on saturday afternoon as they dont seem to be bothered too much there, but we live less than half a mile away from the big park where they hold the organised display and it will be hell for her bless her

Hate to see her upset tho 

any suggestions welcome

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww a lickle black lab.Dyson weighs over 17kg now and is a leggy lab  
As for the fireworks with Jess we just carried on as normal and whenever I heard one I would say in a jolly hockey stick voice "Whats that" just to show her it didn't bother me. Mind you not heard any this year so don't know what Dyson will be like
Any ideas on a name yet Ems ?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Georgia

wow what a big boy dyson is    

We thought Willow was a big girl being that shes 26kg, Bouncer was just less than 26kg when she died aged 5 but i think dyson tops that!  Mind you Boys do tend to be bigger i think!

Dh wants to call him charlie, but i have other ideas not sure what yet lol maybe it wil be easier once i see him   

I am taking willow to my parents on saturday afternoon their dog loves them and she doesnt seem to bother there  altho they dont get many there unlike here as we are very close to the parks still it has its perks not far to take her for a long walk  

Hope everyones labs are doing ok

Em


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I am lucky with Cocoa because she went out with her mum when she was little her mum is a proper gun dog if you know what i mean. So she is used to hearing gun shots. Now Loui barks when he hears a bang. Good job i have a hearing problem cos the tv is up so loud so he can't hear them.

Well today as been so funny Loui as got a new lease of life he and Cocoa are always play fighting now. I had to stop them because Loui is not that fit and his legs were aching from all the runs he had on saturday. Loui goes to fat club you see when we got him he was majorly over weight. He still is he's managed to lose 3kg so far. I will take cocoa along as well she looks like she's a size zero next to Loui. They have both been sleeping on the sofa together and she keeps putting her front leg on him so he knows she is still there. She still asn't worked out that our bed is for us. I had to sleep in a ball last night. Her bed is next to louis as well but hey who wants a bed like that when i can sleep with mum and dad.Oh my god i have just turned around and she as fallen asleep sitting up with her front legs digging in me. Oh bum was going to take a pic and she laid down. 

I don't know how i will cope going to work now lol i will have to become a house wife. Mind you i will be a poor house wife if i don't work.

Em- i would just have to have the lot of them. Mind you can you imagine the puppy scraps lol.

Cocoa is off again to the vets tomorrow and so is loui same vets but got to go to a different practise cos vet man knows about eyes at the other one. Poor loui its been like it for a long time and doesn't seem to be getting any better still looks purple on the eye ball and blood shot where it is red.

Will let you all know how they get on.

Linda
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry for not updating here, Ive a lot on at the moment 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Ooo can we be added when the next update happens... Buddy (chocolate  ) 8months old  

Have new piccie of my gorgeous boy



















Bekie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All Added 
Hope it looks/reads allright . . .


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

We had a photographer at training the other week and got this one of Dyson done. Isn't it lovely xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

That is a gorgeous picture Georgia, he is adorable


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks Bekie xx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Georgia, he's looking at me!!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

You numpty


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Georgia

Dyson is so scrummy what a lovely pic

Hows Jess 

Does she still enjoy being a big sister

Bekie hows buddy do you have any updated pics of him DOH i have just seen them!

Dizzi hows lady and amber


I have added some pics of the lush Willow to my gallery
Shes 11 months next week   my mum rang today to say that they had bought her 3 christmas presents at this rate shes gonna have more presents than me !   

We are going to choose our new little love on saturday, he will be 3 weeks old 
looking forward to that cant wait

Love to all i missed

Emxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Georgia WOW what an amazing picture!
Amber & Lady are fine thanks for asking Em
This is a quick post as its past my bedtime, I just had to comment on Dyson 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks all for such lovely comments. Haviing pup no2 I thought tbh was going to be a blinking noghtmare,but it is sooo much easier having 2. He has been toilet trained now since about 13 weeks so been very very lucky with him.
I have started training Jess abit more now and she is learning to dance    so Dyson likes to follow his Big Sis.

Em good luck on seeing the litter. Don't forget your camera though  

Dizzi hope your two are well !!
Did you think anymore about breeding ?

Bekie Buddy is such a sweet  

Linda how did Cocoa and Loui get on at the vets ?

Fireworks here have been very quiet this year thankfully but pleased to say they did not bother Dyson at all. He went outside to watch them


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Georgia wow what time were you up

Do Jess and Dyson get up that early 

Am pleased to hear that having two is not as much of a nightmare as you thought it would be

lol at jess learning to dance!

I am in a bit of a dilemma with Willow its no big deal really
but....

She was due to go and be spayed on 30th Nov 
but the new pup is due to come home on 7th Dec a week later so i thought of postponing it for a few weeks but not sure its for the best or not

I thought if we postponed for a couple of weeks would give her and new pup some bonding time

Dizzi how was amber a week after her op, am sure the breeder would keep pup an extra week for us if need be 

What do others think

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Em can you not get her spayed asap ?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Georgia

When we took her to the vets about being spayed they said because her season wasnt til end of august we had to wait 2 full months so wont do it before then as said theres more chance of a bleed

Obviously with what happened with bouncer we dont want to take any risks

Was all a bit frustrating at the time because our old vet (before we moved house) wouldnt spay before 1st season and the new vet would but she came into season before we had registered her with a vet 

I think i maybe might ring the vets and ask what they think

Em


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Evening girls- well Cocoa and Loui are in love. They are always playing together, tug of war, let me lick your ears loui and then i will pounce on you. Lets argue whos having the toys. Don't they look evil with their teeth when they are play fighting.

Loui's eye is looking better been putting more drops in. Hopefully it will clear up. Cocoa does have funny legs so the vet said he said she doesn't have much muscle in her back legs. He said he is not putting it on the puter because my dog insurance doesn't come in until the 13th. He said he will take xrays and see if it is just muscle or hips.

Well we haven't had the bed to ourselves since we have had Cocoa her bed is next to louis in the bedroom but she likes to be near me.

She's fast asleep on my lap whilst i am typing this. Oh she is 25kg she is now 13 months old is that a good weight? Loui should of hopefully lost weight with all his new exercise.

Em- bet you can't wait for your new addition.

Linda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Looby

glad to read that loui and cocoa are getting on well

cocoa is a good weight hun

I think they vary bouncer was 25-26kg when she died and had been that weight give or take a kg from a year old

Willow is 26kg and 11 months old almost but shes big boned and chunky 

Yes we are looking forward to our new addition we have bought a couple of toys and a new collar for him 4 weeks until they come and join us 

Hope everyone and their labs are well

Em


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

charllie is 32kg (he is a boy) when we took him to the vets last week, the vet said he was in perfect shape!!    Not the usual he needs to lose a few pounds.

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Can anyone advise me on chewing. Cocoa as took to chewing my things. I knew she was a chewer but she as gone for long walks twice a day. Well she has chewed my bed near the foot part. My wood bed as bits missing now all over it lol.

I know the previous owners put her in a puppy pen but i don't like them and refused to take it when we got her. I have done the usual taking her to it and telling her off. But i popped out tonight for 45 mins and the 2nd shoes to the pair that she munched on had been attacked again.

Anyway idea would be appreciated.

Linda
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Linda

ooh cocoa so reminds me of Willow

She was similar and only stopped in about september, i remember when leaving her i used to dread what we would come back to

I know we tried everything with her prior to this spray on objects she iked to chew but she seemed to like the taste  

Have you tried her on kongs filling them with assorted things, i also found the more i walked her the worse she got and it was also the attachment to us the more she stayed with us when we left her was when she chewed (seperation anxiety) 

I dont have any answers but persevere can you shut her into a different room when u go out

Willow had a wardrobe door, the middle drawer out of my chest of drawers bottoms of kitchen cupboards skirting boards

Its so diffcult

It was coming close to us buying her a pen too and i also dont like them it took us from 3 months to about 9 months to get her sorted so patience is a key

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

I also hated the crate but tbh my 2 adore it. It is there place that they go to to escape when needed. As Emily says try a kong with a few kibbles in mashed bananas and then seal it with peanut butter. Safety gates are a must as well then they cannot get up the stairs. Jess is now 2 1/2 and she was crated until she was 1 and we have all our furniture still  
Dyson was and still is crated and you often see him taking himself back to it throughout the day and whining if the door is closed.
Also try putting some clove oil on one of the items as they hate the taste.
Good luck xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Georgia

do you have any tips for crate training

We are thinking of getting one for new pup but havent used one before so any tips welcome, am slowly trying to move Willow out of the bedroom, i can see there being safety gates on every doorway before long!

Em


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello lovely labrador owners - can I join you!!!

DH and I have a lovely yellow boy called Dave - he is 18 months old and I love him to bits!!!

Cx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Welcome Claire

Well Cocoa as not chewed anything for 2 days whilst i was at Uni. Dh took her for a long walk and gave them a bone each to chew on. Better than my bed. I have accidental home insurance do you think a dog chewing the bed and digging the mattress would count.

You girls would of laughed this morning i took them to the park and on the way cocoa decided to do one right outside someones gate. Great big loui decides oh i am not waiting whilst i clean it up and decided to pull me while i am cleaning the biggest one i have ever seen come from a little dog. Nearly fell on my bum and it is throwing it down with rain. It was well worth it to see them both running around like loonies though.

Sleeping fur babies now peace and quiet.

Linda
xxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say 'Hello' and woofs to everyone.

Linda, don't have any tips about the chewing I'm afraid, but Bert has a hip problem & I take him to a canine hydrotherapy pool.  Its to strengthen the muscles on his back legs (and slim him down a bit.) Its made so much difference!  If they have a hip problem its difficult to build up the muscle by normal exercise - walking and running - cos you run the risk of straining the hips, but in the water all thats taken away.  The first session was a bit traumatic, but as labbies really love the water he soon got used to it.  We take a 'stickie' along every week, he doesn't do balls, and he swims against a strong current to retrieve the stick.  Also, he sleeps all evening after a session which is great for me!

Off to curl up on the sofa with my furbaby.

Woofs and wags,

Welshbird x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Emily our breeder that we got Dyson from started putting him in his crate from about 6 weeks just leaving him there for a kip on his own for about 30 minutes so as soon as I got him home he was used to it. I throughly reccomend it as you know when you are out your dog is safe. If I was you as soon as you get pup home put him in the cage and show him its nothing to be afraid of. Give him a few titbits in it. I never leave food or water in there as it just gets messy. Dyson at 8 weeks went to bed in his at 10pm then he woke up at 6AM  
I also get an old duvet cover to put over it to keep any light out of it.
I woke early this morning and Jess came downstairs with me and I let them both out for a wee. They have both taken themselves back  in the cratefor a cuddle  and at this moment are snoring   
Breaking Willows habit will be harder but try by putting safety gates on the bottom step and going up stairs and see what she does. Jess will whine as she is my shadow and loves to be wherever I am,but then I don't mind her sleeping on our bed.
Good luck Hun for your scan this week xxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Hahaha you should be at my house dh sometimes can't get in bed Cocoa sleeps at the bottom but loui likes to come on for a cuddle and a snore. Head on pillow job and back to me can't you just tell he's male. 

Linda


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Oh Potsworth your woody looks like my Cocoa.

Well i have some bad news we have tried everything with Cocoa and we just don't know where to turn anymore. Her previous owners said she used to chew within half hour of them going out. Ummmmmmmm i didn't know she was going to be this bad. She is chewing through wires now and the skirting boards. We are in rented until our house is built in APril and our landlord is not going to be too please when he see chunks missing out of the orignal skirting.

Our bed is wrecked mattress as well. I spoke to her previous owners who said that her mother was a working dog and the pups lived outside and went out with her to watch her work. I think she is too bored here, we take her for a long walk, leave her bones, let her play with loui all the time. she as the run of the house so that shouldnt be a problem. They also said that the spray doesn't work with her i would have to spray the whole house.

Dh said last night Linda we can't go anywhere because of the fear she is going to chew. I am bombing around like a looney to get home quick so she is not getting bored but there are times when they need to be left for around 4 hours. I have to go to work lol.DH doesn't go to work until 12 we did this so loui wasn't on his own all day but he's good he just sleeps.

I rang the previous owner because she said she would have cocoa back if it didn't work out. Well she's said it will be too upsetting for her to have her back then give her away again.   She is going to try and get in touch with the person who also wanted Cocoa if not it as to be labrador rescue. Thats who i used to volunteer for years ago and who i got loui from. I just wish she didn't chew. This is breaking my heart.   She could do with going to a home with another male dog who likes to play where she is not left on her own for too long. 

As for her legs she's got an appointment at the vets on Friday her pet insurance as come through. She doesn't seem to have problems with them she just looks funny when she walks. She can't half run around like a looney in the garden when she's chasing Loui.

Oh i don't know i feel so guilty failing her.   I really thought having Lou and loads of walks would help but it asn't and dh is not pleased even though her loves her to bits.


Linda


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh Linda

I don't envy you having to make that kind of decision.

Our dog Dave used to chew everything (skirting boards, stereo speakers, table and chair legs, our piano), but stopped at around a year old, so we're very lucky.

I really wish you all the very best in whatever you decide to do.

Cx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Hi girls 

Just a quick update from me. Cocoa as not chewed anything for a week. (touching wood).

I am sure if i left anything out she would have a go.


Linda


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

So sorry you are having trouble with cocoa, hopefully no more chewing.  We were lfairly lucky charlie, chewed the table legs and apart from the odd shoe, he is good.  He only chews if he is annoyed with us!  usually when we have not walked him on a morning.  but this is very rare, only if we are late up  

i adore my boy and couldn't live without him

xxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Oh i have such a lovely loving baby girl in Cocoa now i have 2 shadows but she doesn't just follow me around she sits on me as well. She has changed so much in the last few weeks. The only thing lately she as chewed is an old ant station that she spotted. Hopefully it would of dried up as it was down in summer. SHe's not been ill. Talking of ill well one or both of them are trying to kill me off not sure but i think it is loui i have never smelt anything so revolting. I have introduced him to dry complete meal. Mind you might be the 50 bones that are around the house now.

So basically my little girl is stopping with me and no one is taking her away.


Linda
xxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I have a problem with my Cocoa she as started weeing and pooing in the same spot in our bedroom. It's not like we are not here to let her out. Yesterday i was in and the door had been open a lot and i always let loui out as well. Anyway she did it again i was laughing and saying that she had taken herself to bed. Umm but she hadn't. It's everytime we go out. I have put a towel down in the spot now just in case. On Saturday we went out for 4 hours we took her for a walk and a wee before we went out and when we came back she had weed where the towel is. 

How can i stop her from doing this in the same place. It wouldn't be so bad if she did it downstairs on the tiles but its the carpet.


Linda


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI everyone, 

I found this thread by accident and fell like I have come home   !!!! DH and I live precariously through our 2 year old black lab *****, Ruby. She is fantastic but can be so naughty and crazy   . Sometimes its like having a kid in the house!!!!!

Cheers, 

Weeza


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have just become a mummy to a 16 week old choc lab puppy called Phoebe. She is so cute 

Having previously had a German Shepherd who was very laid back, and a rather sensitive soul, it is so different having a lively pup who really loves her food (Vax (GSD) was so fussy)!

We are having a black dog pup all being well at the end of May.  We were only having a black pup but my friend breeds choc ones and we went over and I fell in love and 2 weeks later my darling DH arranged for us to have her.

We had new fences pup in yesterday and some trees / bushes had to be cut back, and Phoebs has spent all morning bringing the off cuts into the house.  The gardener is here at the mo and as he is putting rubbish in a bag she is taking out and running off with it.  But I haven't got the heart to stop her she is having such a lovely time   

looking forward to chatting to you

Mac xx

Sorry Em you can't get rid of me!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

OOh this thread has been a little quiet 

Nice to see it with some posts

Welcome Mackie, have you any pics of phoebe  be lovely to see her

Weeza welcome to you also Ruby looks lovely 

Georgia how r dyson and Jess hope they are keeping well

Dizzi, Linda, BG2007 how r u and ur labs

Willow is now 14 months old OMG where did that time go to
Its a year tomorrow since our first lab baby died she was our world and was 5 

Willow has had a hard job to live up to our expectations, they are alike in lots of ways but totally different in lots of others
She was spayed 2 weeks ago and is more livelier now than she was before and developed a bark and growl 
Our only prob with her has been that when we leave her by herself she chews 

She now goes to play with my parents dog a 6 yr old gsd and is the apple of my parents eye so she loves it now and hasnt chewed anything now for 2 months

look forward to chatting more soon about the lovely labs

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

God it has gone quiet here 

How is everyone and their labbies 

Dyson is 8 months old now and is a complete darling  we have for a while been thinking of showing him as he has great potential and takes after his parents who have been on the circuit for a bit and Daddy has been on crufts as well 
Jess is still mummies little girl and will be 3 in July  actually Jess is on the 6th and Dyson on the 7th so they are having a swimming party at a place here called "Dipping Dogs" 
Went to crufts on Friday and got there at 8.30 and left at the end 7.30pm completely shopped out 

It was hubbys bday yesterday and this is what Jess and Dyson brought him. My friend has such great talent and the detail is absolutely amazing. What do you think ??










Fantastic isn't it. Well love to you all and your labbies xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope you can all forgive me for this post, I feel so sad, I'm probably just a little full of hormones and anxiety but I was hoping someone here might understand...

As you can see from my ticker I'm only a five days away from my due date. I'm being induced actually on my due date but until then they are trying get things going by doing sweeps at regular intervals.

Any way it was decided that Oscar our 2 yr old black lab, my best friend, should go off down to my parents now (70 miles away) just in case things kick off. They have a 5 yr old yellow lab called Henry and the two dogs are brilliant and really happy together. They curl up on Henry's big bed at night and have lovely plays all day long so I know Oscar is going to be super happy. 

The problem is me. Oscar left about two hours ago and I haven't stopped crying since. I think it's partly 'cos I'll just miss him, I chat to him all day and have lovely snuggles with him (when he's not being a naughty monkey.) But it's mainly because I feel so sad for him - when he comes home again, whenever that will be, his whole life will be different. We'll have a baby and I'm so scared he'll feel left out or we'll be so tired at first that we'll ignore him. He's been my baby for so long and now I feel as if I'm betraying him.

You probably think I'm mad, perhaps I am, I don't know. I just thought some one here might understand. B xx 

I hope I haven't caused any offense. 
And I hope all of your boys and girls are well.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi BG2007, 

First off, congratulations on your successful pregnancy. It must be very exciting now, although you probably can't wait by this stage!! I hope everything goes well for you   

As for poor Oscar... I know how you feel and where you are coming from. We have a 2 year old black lab as well, called Ruby and she is my baby too. She trots round the house after me all the time, lies outside the bathroom door when I am in it. If Dh is away for the evening, she lies not more than 3 feet away from me. I don't know who is protecting who (She is a very timid dog, DH took her to the gun too early) . I feel so guilty when we go away for the night even though my ILs beside us look after her really well. 
The first time we went on holiday after getting Ruby, we left her with my parents who have a golden lab called Amber. I cried the whole way from my parents house to the airport. Dh didn't know what to do  

I think there are so many imminent changes and Oscar's little holiday has been the one to set you off, because he has always been there for you and now when you are feeling maybe a little vulnerable, he's not there to cuddle. But he will be back soon and although things will be different for him, it will be great in the long run. I am sure he will be fantastic with the baby when it's a little older. 

Ruby is brilliant with kids. She and my 2 and half year old niece have so much fun together. When Katie was younger and crawling, she used to crawl to Ruby and lie up against her for a cuddle and Ruby never flinched. It was so lovely. So just think of it as Oscar will be getting a new best friend when he comes home. 

Big hugs to you BG       it will all be fine. 

Keep us posted on your new arrival and good luck. 

Weeza

BTW, does anyone elses black lab have dandruff? When Ruby is brushed her coat is full of white flakes like dandruff. We got flaky scalp shampoo but I think it's too harsh and has made it worse. Anyone any advice?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Weeza thank you so much for taking the time to write me such a long, kind message. 
Georgia thank you for your PM too.



When I first woke up this morning I had another little   and then another after reading both your messages   but I do feel better now, still got stingy eyes though   . 

I feel a bit embarrassed actually for making such a fuss over a stinky hound! 

Weeza it's exactly the same here, it's just Oscar and me in the day times and it doesn't matter how tired he is, say after a long walk or a good race around, if I get up to go into another room there he is a second or two later, like a little shadow. And just like Ruby, whenever I nip to the loo I'll open the door and there he is, right outside! And then of course when his 'daddy' gets home it's non stop wagging, he just adores my DH (which is ironic as I spent yonks begging DH every year 'Can I get a puppy? Pleeeaaase?' before he finally caved in   )

Like you said, I think him leaving sort of signified the end of a chapter. I know deep down we'll make time for Oscar, if nothing else just because we love him, he's our boy. Oscar and the baby will probably be inseparable just like I was when I was little - Angus was about 2 when I was born and apparently we went everywhere together and I introduced him to people in the village as my brother!

Any way I've just spoken to my parents (couldn't call earlier as I thought I'd cry again) and he's fine - currently sat watching my mother cutting up fruit for a fruit salad, waiting for her to drop something! That's my boy!

Thanks again for understanding, I really do appreciate it. Please give Ruby a snuggle from me Weeza and snuggles to Jess and Dyson, Georgia  

B xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

B sorry Just seen your post hun

My Best friend was the same when she had their little boy 6 weeks ago, there dog went away just before the birth and came back almost 2 weeks after, they took baby to her parents and left him a babygrow I think - something with the babies smell on it, hes home now with them and they have all been fine as you will too 

~Dizzi~


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi BG, 

How are you? Don't know if you are about cos I see from your ticker that tomorrow is Due Day!!!!! How exciting!!!!

How did you get on over the weekend without Oscar? Glad to hear he is fine at your parents   How cute about you and Angus? What knid of dog was he?

We must have twin dogs, Oscar and Ruby sound sooo alike   Ruby sits to watch me cutting up food incase there are any tit-bits for her too  . Actually, when I am chopping up any meat, ruby gets the off -cuts. (now that's recycling!!!) When she sees me lifting the knife, chopping board and saucepan, she knows what is coming!!! If you say bacon or chicken to her she runs to the door of the kitchen   

That's a great idea of Dizzys, to leave something with the scent of the new arrival with him. 

Hope all goes well for you BG   

Weeza


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks so much Weeza and Dizzi  

After all that there wasn't time to worry about Oscar! William was born on Sunday, a huge 10 lb 7 oz! We had a tough few days with me getting rushed to theatre with a post partum hemorrhage, I lost 2.5 l of blood and it was very frightening, DH really thought he was about to be left with a baby and no wife. Then the following day William got taken to Neonatal ICU for respiratory problems .... just awful.

But ... we're all home now, just trying to be new parents of a very hungry boy!

Oscar is still with my parents and when I have time I miss him loads but if I'm honest it's a bit of relief that he's being looked after 'cos I don't think we'd be any fun for him just yet. Maybe next week ....

Dizzi I think that's a brilliant idea about the babygrow, thank you so much for that, I am definitely going to try it.

Thanks again for being so patient with me last week, it really was appreciated.

B xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

B 
Ive just caught up with your Post WOW!!!!!!

 on having William  and  for the scriest time ever!
lets hope Oscars coming home will be smooth and complete your family unit.
Take care hun
Big Big sorry's to everyone here for not keeping up I am just too busy 
The girls and us have just had a fab weekend away lots of long walks and ball throwing - I got some good pictires I will upload asap, 
I am reading 
~Dizzi~


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI BG, 

Congratulations on your wee man!!! He is so beautiful, you are very lucky. I ma glad you are both home safe and sound  after a traumatic time  

Luv, 

Weeza


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi BG ~ congratulations on your beautiful new arrival. 
I notice you are in worcs, where abouts? I've just moved from Stourport.



weeza82 said:


> BTW, does anyone elses black lab have dandruff? When Ruby is brushed her coat is full of white flakes like dandruff. We got flaky scalp shampoo but I think it's too harsh and has made it worse. Anyone any advice?


Weeza our choc lab has dandruff, so we have giving her a sardine in olive oil with each meal and it seems to have helped, our vet suggested putting some olive oil in her food. She was really itchy and this has improved too (although if she is on a walk she scratches every time we ask her to sit ~ habit me thinks ). Hope this helps 

I am home alone today DH has taken his mom to his brothers (about 2 hours away) and has taken Phoebs with him as his nephews love her. I couldn't go as I've had a migraine and still feel rubbish. The house is so quite and I feel lost with out her  I made sure we had big snuggles before she went and I have packed her a bag of her favourite toys and some treats. I am just so used to talking to her all the time ~ I'll have to talk to myself 

H x


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

bailey gets bad dandruff too - especially as he is moulting bad at the moment. we too give him sardines or other oily fishy in sunflower oil. def helps. we are also using a rubber brush to get his undercoat out at moment and that helps too.

cant believe in 2 more weeks, my baby will be two years old. time has flown.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello! 

Sorry I haven't been here much. Re the dandruff - my sisters lab gets d'ruff and she swears by fish oil capsules, it made Jack's coat all shiny too. Oscar doesn't really get d'ruff (probably all the mud baths he has   ) but I always give him a little piece of fish when we're having it.

Mackie hello! I'm a Priory girl too! We live near Malvern and are fairly new to the area (so much so I'll have to look at a map to see where Stourport is! Oh hang on ... have you moved from or to Stourport?) Hope you won't be too lonely without your girl   is your head any better?

B xx  & William x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

B ~ fantastic another Priory girl   Which cons were you under?  We have moved from Stourport to Stourbridge.  Abit confusing   Where have you moved from is you are new to the area? Malvern is lovely (can recommend a fantastic cake maker over there if you need one for a christening ~ sorry planning ahead for you, but she did our wedding cake and is amazing and quite reasonable )

 for William

H x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi again H!

I'm under Mr Sawyers at the Priory, what about you? Have you been 'with them' for long? I looked up Stourbridge .... I can place you now!! We moved here from near Watford about a year ago so it's all totally new to us and as we have Oscar we've found that we don't get out in the car and explore that much 'cos we don't really like leaving him for too long. I just can't enjoy myself when I think of him at home all alone for the forth hour (well second or third if I'm honest!) This cake maker ... they are not in Colwall are they? I've heard there's a v good 'cakery' there, oh or perhaps it's the French patisserie in Malvern Link ... you must let me know (christening or no christening!!)

Just finished a feed with William, he's very windy and grizzly, need to perfect my de-winding tecnique!

Speak soon,
B xx 

PS Hope people don't mind that we're talking about cakes rather our four legged friends!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi B,

We are under Mr Sawers too, fantastic man (a little James Bond-ish don't you think?.............No?  must just be me   )  We have been at the Priory 3 1/2 years now and Mr S did my tubal surgery at the womens.  It was v sad saying good bye to them last week, they have looked after us so well especially this time. We are in the hands of the NHS now!

The cake maker works from home, pm me if you want her details.  I will try and download a picture of my 
wedding cake.

Woof Woof from Phoebe to all the labs out there


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the advice on oily fish. Will give it a go definitely  

Did everyones labs have fun in the snow? We didn't have much over here in NI  . When Ruby was outside in it, she wasn't entirely convinced by it and was soon looking back into the house  

BG how is Oscar and William getting on? Is Oscar home with you yet?

Weeza


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Weeza,

Phoebe loved the snow, she just ran around like a mad thing.  She couldn't understand where it had gone this morning


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Mackie, 

I so wish Ruby was like that!!!! She wtached it out of the living room window but really wasn't keen on it when she was out in it!! We have ruined her!!!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello!

Mackie ... James Bond ? ? ? ? no that's definitely you!!! 
It's wierd being discharged to the NHS isn't it? You don't feel quite so in control of things. You'll be fine though. Congratulations by the way, I'm rather ashamed to say that I hadn't read your signature and didn't even notice your lovely BFP! (I think it's the post writing in the small hours that did it!   ) Any way it's brilliant - how are you feeling? Well I hope.

Weeza ... Oscar came home about an hour ago! William was asleep in his pram so Oscar didn't notice anything different at first. Then DH took him out in the garden for a few rounds of fetch and when they came in W was squeaking. DH has taken W up stairs to change him and Oscar is sat at the bottom of the stairs looking up as if to say 'what the hell is that noise?' !!! I'll let you know how it goes in a day or so  

Have to go, the crying hasn't stopped, I am needed  

B xx 

Big tail wags to all!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey BG, 

You must be so glad to have Oscar home. It will be fine, his nose may be out of joint for a day or 2, but labs are made for loving everything!!!!!

My niece was at our house on Sat and normally she and Ruby get on like a house on fire, but Katie had a temp and wasn't in great form and didn't want to play at all with Ruby. Everytime poor Ruby went near her, Katie screamed at her to go away   

Started with olive oil in Rubys food last night. Thanks for the tips everyone  

Weeza


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi
I havn't posted for a while sorry.  Just to let you know Charlie our choc lab broke a couple of bones in his paw (after been kicked by a horse) Its the equivalent of a metatarsal injury my DH likes to tell everyone he has a metapawsal injury (sorry bad joke)  We are taking him to the vets every couple of day s for his bandage changing and he is on the mend but now has a sore between his pads which is causing him discomfort.  this all means we can't go for walks. Charlie loves his walks in the fields particularly with his "girl" maddie a border collie. He keeps looking out of the window and back at us as if to say take me out its heart breaking .  Anyway positive thing is he is on the mend, luckily he hasn't piled on too much weight  

Speak soon

xxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

awww hope charlie can soon get out and about again


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Evening all!

Aw! Icky, poor old Charlie   . I hope his metpawsal's get better soon (I like that   , it's the sort of thing we would say!) Were you with him when he got kicked - must have been terrible (did you cry? I would have done   )

Weeza I had to just pop in to tell you ... we're just coming to the end of day 1 with William and Oscar. This morning I came downstairs holding W and O came over to have a look, I lowered W down just a bit and O sniffed his nappy!! A little later I dropped something on the floor and, still holding W, bent over to pick it up. O saw his chance and slurped a big lick across W's head!!  

Otherwise O has sat curled up between my feet whenever I've been feeding W and occasionally looking up at us both    The only slightly naughty thing he did was try to pull off W's scratch mitt - little tinker!

Over all I have actually been really impressed, amazed and proud of Oscar's brilliant behavior. I thought we'd have a few teething problems at least but everything seems fine. I wouldn't go so far as to leave them alone in a room together yet but if it carries on like this they'll be snuggling up together by next week!!  

Oscar licks to Ruby & a gentle one for Charlie

B xx  & William x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah thats great news about Oscar and william I can imagine you all snuggled up on the sofa    No I wasn't with him our neighbour takes him out whilst we are at work and he was with her.  Woman on horse was getting a little aggressive so Charlie went into protective mode (bless him). She laid down on the greenway where it happened with him until my husband arrived and  I met him at the vets.
they have been so good at the vets, the nurse said they all look forward to him coming as he is such a jolly, cheerful chappie! I didn't have the heart to say it probably because she has treats in her pocket  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww 

Glad Oscar & William are bonding, had a giggle at "The Lick"

And poor Charlie lets hope his metpawsal's get better soon and he go out on his walks again, 
I'm off to work catch you later with an update on my two, not thats theres much to say to be hones


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

How is Charlie? Hope his metapawsal (too funny!!!) is well on the mend. He is very lucky after getting kicked by a horse. 

BG, glad William and Oscar are getting on well so far   had to laugh at the sneaky lick, that is so what Ruby would do as well    A friend's wife had a wee girl recently and I was asking how their Red Setter was adjusting to the change. Apparently, when the baby is sleeping the dog lies beside the pram and if she starts crying the dog gets upset as well until the baby is lifted. Isn't that the cutest?

Belly rubs all round, 

Weeza and Ruby  xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Icky ~ How's Charlies metapawsal?

B ~ I'm please Oscar is home and is making friends with William  

Weeza ~ how are you and Ruby today?

Em ~   incase you pop in  

Dizzi ~ how are you? long time no 'speak'  

DH walked Phoebe this morning and was just turning into our road on their way home as I was waiting to pull out going to work, I stopped to speak to them and when DH tried to carry on walking Phoebe let out this big cry, sat down and wouldn't move.  I drove off and I could see her watching me,  I felt awful!  I phoned DH and he said she just sat there crying watching my car, and the people in the car behind me were sat watching her!  Bless  

Happy Friday


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

How is Charlie's metapawsal doing Icky?

BG hope Oscar and William are still getting along well together. 

Ruby is on heat. We had decided that the next time she was on heat, we would get a litter of pups from her. DH has even got a sire lined up. But. Now, I've changed my mind. She is only 2 and still such a puppy herself  . What if her wee personality changes after she has a litter and she gets more serious? She's my wee babe    I don't know what to do!! If I tell Dh i don't want her seen to, he will be mad cos I was the one who pushed it all along......... On the other hand, we will be keeping at least one of the litter, so I would have a new puppy.............

Oh what to do??


Belly rubs to all  
Weeza


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh Weeza what a decision    

Is it a fact that they can change after having puppies, I didn't know that. I was terrified that Oscar's personality would change when we had him 'done' but thankfully he's still the goof he always was    If you're worried about Ruby still being a baby herself can you not wait another year? Mind you, a new puppy ........ 

Hope Charlie is ok Icky, is he still on a 'No Walks' prescription?  

Hi Dizzy  

All still well here, Oscar seems to quite like William, he lies next to the playmat when W's on it and next to the sofa if I put W down for a moment. He's still sneaking licks in which is quite funny  

I do feel a bit sorry for him though - he does get ignored a bit now, poor pooch  

Hope you're all ok

B xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi BG, 

Goodness, William is 30 days old!!! Wow!!!! That is so lovely to hear that Oscar likes William. Is William bothered by him, especially when he has a sneaky lick?     I'm sure Oscar will get all the attention of the day when William is a bit older and able to crawl round with him  

Well, I was doing my sums...... if we get Ruby seen to now, then pups will be due mid-July..... and we were hoping to go camping as many weekends as possible in the summer and bring Ruby with us........

If we waited till the next session, then pups would be here around Christmas, when I have 2 weeks of holidays and would be about to look after them.......

As for personality changes, I don't know if that is true at all, but I would be afraid of her loosing her goofiness (brilliant way to describe them!!) and affection (for us!!). 

Ooooh, I don't really know (it sounded like Les Dennis's impression of Mavis from Corrie in my head    ). WIll have a chat with DH tonight and see   

Belly rubs all round, 

Weeza  xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

aww my little furbaby is 2 tomorrow, how time flies

happy birthday bailey


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bailey   big belly rub for you!!!!

We made a decision about Ruby, we are going to leave it this time and enjoy the summer with her and hopefully have winter pups   

Belly rubs to everyone else

Weeza  xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi folks

what a good idea can i join in too.PLEASE

my wee man (or not so wee man) is called Alfie and he is a 2yr old chocolate lab..

I'm struggling to look after his weight any tips on diet food for him would be good he is exercised 2hrs at least a day.got him on bakers weight control at moment.

lots of ear tickles to all doggies

love from Nicky and Alfie.. woof woof


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

well Charlie had his bandage off yesterday, but is now wearing one of those lampshades   which he hates. Its to stop him licking his paw excessively. His pad looks red raw so back on pain killers. We can walk him for five minutes twice a day! Can 't wait to go out for long walk and a splaash in the puddles with him.

Nicky - Charlie is on pro plan light, we too struggle with his weight but this seems to do the trick.

xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Happy 2nd Birthday Bailey! 

Glad Charlie is on the mend Icky! Those lamp shades are a nightmare aren't they? Oscar had one once and eventually refused to walk through any door 'cos the collar kept hitting the door frames and it used to really upset him   I hope his pads aren't too sore...

If you like you can send Charlie here and you can take Oscar for a while, I could do with a dog that only needs 5 mins twice a day right now. I was so cross with Oscar earlier - the stupid thing ran off while on our walk. There I was stood in the middle of the woods, ankle deep in mud, William in a sling and he buggered off after a girl dog. 15 minutes it took me to find him    AARRGGHHH!  

Oscar had a tick the other day   aren't they revolting?

Hello to Nicky and Alfie! Oscar has recently gone on a diet, he was on Burns dog food but we're now mixing it it half and half with Hill's Science plan diet food (odd combo I know but blame my father who's recently had Oscar for 3 weeks while we were getting used to William) My fathers overweight lab, Henry, is on the Hills food and has lost loads of weight - he looks really good!

Hi to Weeza and Mackie!

B xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

ty for your replies

ill see what i can get from local pet shop.going to vets for yearly injections in couple o weeks think ill get a row from the vet.much the same pep talk my horrid consultant gave me on tues at my follow up app.

lol to all your lovely doggies

nicky and alfie woof woof


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Nicky   very sorry to read about the horrible ending to your last cycle of treatment, how are you?

B xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

imok thanks hun but had a really bad follow up app on tues.all consultant went on about was my weight and how it made ec difficult for him even though i lost nearly 3 stone to get my weight to where they wanted it last year. i have put 1st2 back on with tx and comfort eating he said on tue he basically wont treat me again til i lose another 2 1/2 st.

so went to ww last night to get started.only got 41/2mth til next tx starts.  will have to walk the legs off alfie to help with the weight loss

ty for your reply
hope you are ok b.
just off to bed been a long day..


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry B meant to say how beautiful your wee william is he is so cute.bet you cant stop looking at him

lol nicky  xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a super quick post - re the dandruff question some time ago ... I was just looking on our dog food's website and found this, I thought you'd be interested .....

Frequently asked questions

MY PET HAS DRY, FLAKY SKIN. DOES HE NEED MORE OIL IN HIS DIET?

No! Dry, flaky skin (dandruff or scurf) is a sign that there is an excess of waste matter in the system. It is not a sign that anything is lacking in the diet. The solution is to feed a high quality diet in smaller amounts. This will enable the body to eliminate the waste matter and the skin condition will then improve.

B xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Welcome Broatchy, if you have any tips for weight loss, please share them!!! Sorry to hear about you r last Tx and your consultant.  

Ruby isn't over wieght, but now that she's on heat and isn't out as much, she will pork up a bit. BTW, you should see the "gentlemen" visitors we have to our house at the min,    and poor Ruby can't undertand why she is not allowed out for any length of time   

BG thanks for the FAQ. Aaaahhh. We have been giving Ruby some oil in her food now and the scurf is still quite bad but her coat feels quite greasy now. Of course, we were going to take to the vets, but we can't cos she is on heat, so unfortunately she will have to bear it for another wee while. 


Belly rubs all round  

Love, Weeza and Ruby  xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is doing well. How is Charlies metapawsal? How are Oscar & William getting on?

Girls, such drama we had last  night.....during the last break in ER I took Ruby (on heat)  outside to the back yard to go to the toilet. A wee greyfriars Bobby-Scottie dog appeared from nowhere and the pair of them took off into the night (we live in the country)  It happened in a second. I ran outside and was shouting "Ruby, chicken , bacon" over and over (the neighbours really hate us now!) So  I went back in got the car keys and headed out to look for them, in the fields, farm buildings everywhere. In the meantime, DH who had been in bed had got up as well. Well, to cut a long story short, we gave up after an hour and 3/4 and no sign of either dog. (The other dog lives 3/4 of a mile away  and was staking out our house    ). I cried when I went to bed, cos i wanted her back    

When DH was getting up for work at 5.30am, she was back  and her boyfriend as well  . Now we have to take her to the vets for the doggie morning-after-pill/injection, cos she is on heat  What would a black lab/scottie dog look like? We were trying to picture it........ but whilst on their wee jolly last night, she has rolled about in something and is utterly stinking, so I have to wash her before she goes anywhere  I was so upset incase we would never see her again  AND Dh has now declared she is getting the snip and there will be no pups from her    

So poor Ruby is feeling hard done by but isn't all that sorry for going on a wee escapade last night. It's tense in our  house at the minute!!!!

I hope everyone else is behaving better and belly rubs all round  

Weeza and a very naughty Ruby


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oh weeza you poor thing, i was beside myself when oscar ran off the other day... it must have been awful in the darkness of night time   i'd have been a wreck going too bed knowing she was out there  somewhere  

As for the poo rolling incident .. isn't it  annoying? oscar does it all the time, it drives me mad   and it often takes 2 or 3 really good shampoos to get rid of the smell doesn't it?   naughty hounds!

hope charlie is ok.

william has turned into a very vocal baby (cries +++++) which = very tired mummy   we are battling sleep as i type   

oscar is good though ( if it's not one it's the other   )

B xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey BG, 

I read your other post     sweetie, there isn't a big enough cyber hug for you!!!!

How are things going with William now? You got lots of great advice there, I hope some of it helped    

After last weeks drama, all is quiet with us. Ruby's "boyfriend" is still staking out the house (it's getting kind of creepy) and she is on house arrest, which is breaking my heart in this fine weather.

Hope all is well with everyone else. 

Belly rubs all round, 

Weeza and Ruby xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Goodness where is everyone and your pooches  
Just thought i'd bring this back to page 1  
Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying your summer. Jes and Dyson will be 3 and 1 this sunday and monday and they are having a pool party   at the local hydrtherapy which they are very excited about,mummy can go in as well   
Alot of you have mentioned about your labs rlling in pooh   disgusting habit but what really does get the horrid stench away is tomato ketchup. Just put loads on the area where the pooh is and let it dry then just brush it off........fantastic.
Would love to hear how everyones labbies are doing xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I do keep checking in but its been quiet

Georgia cant believe how time has flown by dyson almost 1 omg

Willow is doing fine, shes such a character now, am sure that Bouncer learnt her some tricks    shes now a year and a half.

Where are the other lab ladies 

I think that Mackie was getting a playmate for Phoebe so no doubt shes got her hands full with 2 labs under a year old yikes!

Hope everyone is ok
Em


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I had forgotten about this thread, it's been so long!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Happy birthday   Jess and Dyson! Enjoy your pool party!

Hi Willow!

Hi BG, William and Oscar! 

Icky how is Charlies paw now? 

Ruby is very good at the minute, she has a new friend, our neighbours Jack Russell, Sparky and they are comical together. When I let her out to the toilet in the morning, they meet half way between the 2 houses to play about before I go to work   I am doggy-sitting Sparky next week, while my neighbour is on holiday and I can't wait!

Belly rubs to everyone!

Weeza & Ruby


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

We're still here too!

Oscar is doing great at the moment, he's lost a bit of weight (he'd filled out a bit too much round the tummy!) so he's looking all handsome again!

We did have some dramas a few weeks ago, we have stock fencing round the perimeter of the garden and guess who worked out how to get underneath .............. yup ~ Oscar! He kept going into next door's garden, on one occasion he stole a lump of cheese and 2 crackers off the patio table (I did ask if they offered him a glass of wine to accompany the cheese  ) and on another occasion they'd just finished their Sunday lunch (again in the garden thank goodness) and apparently he leapt up to the table and licked the gravy off their plates - I was mortified! Thankfully they really like him although I've no idea why, so they weren't cross 

But the garden is ¾ of an acre ( ) and guess who had to have 80 odd 16 inch wrought-iron 'tent peg' stakes made up to go round the entire fence and guess who had to take a mallet and secure the bottom of it to the ground .......... yup ~ muggings me! (The tent pegs were £1 each   )

Worse is yet to come though ........... the fruit eating season is fast approaching









Woofs to you all

B x  William  & Oscar


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I thought i would update you all on Coco and loui.

We moved house and since then Coco as not chewed anything. Not that we leave anything out for her as i am sure she would.

She as turned into a beautful little girl. She is so loving and loves sitting on mummies knee. Loui loves her to bits. I think i need to invest in a super super king size bed now she doesn't know what the floor is.


Linda
xxxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Coco is a really beautiful little girl now. Not very good on recall though. If she gets a sniff it's 2 fingers up to me. SHe loves it when we come home if she has been good she runs upstairs on our house check her whole body is wiggly with excitment.

Loui just loves her she is always cleaning his ears out then that's it scrap time.

How are the other labs doing?


Linda
xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Gosh over 18 months ago I Posted

Are any of you still around     
Well we now have 3 labs
Jess Choc who is now 5, Dyson who is 3 and my ickle girl Holy who is 2
Keep me on my toes but love them to bits


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Georgia

and any other lab ladies out there!

Lovely to hear from you, wow 3 labs i bet thats hard work!

Willow is now just turned 4 and apart from her extra weight is very much like Bouncer 
we also have Harley, whom DS calls harley barley so cute whose 1 in 2 wks, hes much harder work than Willow or Bouncer ever was think its the testesterone!  That said, he has been staying with my parents as Z was poorly and in hospital and they say hes an angel he obviously enjoys being the only one!

How are everyone elses wee labs bet they are not so wee now!

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww isnt your little man gorgeous   
Cannot believe how quick thats gone


----------

